# KScript Editor V1.21.3



## kotori (Apr 1, 2007)

There's now a version 1.21.3 of the script editor/compiler. It was linked to in another thread but maybe it's best to start a new thread in case someone didn't see that.
Btw. I updated the look of my script pages: Scripting tools / http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/scripts.html (Scripts) / Scripting tutorial.

Changes from V1.21.2:
Support for C-style hex-numbers, eg. 0xFF.
Automatic ending of code blocks is now turned off inside comments.
The words 'on' and 'function' do no longer affect code completion or the navigation panel when used inside comments.
The character encoding of files has been changed to latin1 instead of (nonextended) ascii to allow for more letters from the latin alphabet inside comments and strings.
PS. Bob, I think I've finally got hex numbers to work without problems now. Please download again.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Nils!

I'm afraid i have to say the new background tiles make it really difficult to read the text. Try to remove some contrast and make them a little bit brighter  Just a suggestion.

Thanks for the new updates!


----------



## kotori (Apr 1, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Sun Apr 01 said:


> Hi Nils!
> I'm afraid i have to say the new background tiles make it really difficult to read the text. Try to remove some contrast and make them a little bit brighter  Just a suggestion.



_Edited: Ah, I see now that you were referring to the html export. Just a minute and I'll restore it._


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Apr 1, 2007)

Dynamitec @ 1st April 2007 said:


> I'm afraid i have to say the new background tiles make it really difficult to read the text. Try to remove some contrast and make them a little bit brighter


Do you mean the HTML export? I have to agree. It is very difficult to read.


----------



## Thonex (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Nils.. I don't know how you do it. 

Thanks for everything.

T


----------



## kotori (Apr 1, 2007)

HTML export has now been fixed. Please download the installation file again (same url).
Btw. I hope not anyone has missed the leaked information about the not yet released Kontakt 3 update. Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Apr 1, 2007)

kotori @ 1st April 2007 said:


> Btw. I hope not anyone has missed the leaked information about the not yet released Kontakt 3 update. Lots of good stuff there.


Yep. That link is very informative.


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Nils,



> PS. Bob, I think I've finally got hex numbers to work without problems now. Please download again.



Looks like that did the trick Nils. This time I was able to compile the new V114 of SIPS without a hitch. I'll start using the new editor now for everything I do and I'll let you know after a few days if anything more pops up. Thanks a million for adding the Hex input converter and, of course, all the other wonderful features.

Have a great day my friend,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Nils,

Just ran into a problem with the navigation panel. I notice that it doesn't seem to work for most of the 'on ui_control' callbacks. Let me know if you need more details.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Apr 2, 2007)

Big Bob @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Just ran into a problem with the navigation panel. I notice that it doesn't seem to work for most of the 'on ui_control' callbacks. Let me know if you need more details.



Hi Bob,
I didn't notice any such problems with my scripts. Could you post an "on ui_control" line which is problematic?

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 3, 2007)

kotori @ Mon Apr 02 said:


> Big Bob @ Mon Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Just ran into a problem with the navigation panel. I notice that it doesn't seem to work for most of the 'on ui_control' callbacks. Let me know if you need more details.
> ...



Hi Nils,

I don't know if I could easily reduce the problem to a small area so I'll just email you V114 of the SLS so you can compile it and try it for yourself. The problem may only occur when there are a large number of UICBs.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Bob,
It seems that the navigation panel was confused by comments on the line of a function or callback declaration. I fixed this, and uploaded the new version on top of the previous one, so please download it again.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 3, 2007)

kotori @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> Hi Bob,
> It seems that the navigation panel was confused by comments on the line of a function or callback declaration. I fixed this, and uploaded the new version on top of the previous one, so please download it again.
> 
> Cheers,
> Nils



Thanks a lot Nils, that seems to have fixed the problem I was having with the Navigator. I'll continue using the editor hot and heavy and let you know if anything else pops up, but, so far so good.

Have a beautiful day my friend,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Bob!

I really can't wait to see (and hear) what the results of your hot and heavy use of the editor will be!

>8o


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 3, 2007)

Dynamitec @ Tue Apr 03 said:


> Hi Bob!
> 
> I really can't wait to see (and hear) what the results of your hot and heavy use of the editor will be!
> 
> >8o



Just so you don't have to hold your breath too long Benj :wink: , I'm just finally getting back to work on a joint project Nils and I started a while ago; hammering out the details of interfacing SIPS with the VXF (Velocity Crossfade Script). Besides getting these scripts to 'play together' nicely, we'll also be introducing a new 'importable module' for Interscript Communication. All in all, this project (if and when we get it done) should make a good start at solving some of the typical problems we've all had with trying to cascade certain scripts.

The ISCS (Interscript Communication System) provides a simple protocol for sending messages and data both forward and backward through the script chain, plus, a generalized intra-script pseudo-call service to reduce code size. So, the Good Lord willing, exciting things may be forthcoming. :D 

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Dynamitec (Apr 4, 2007)

Guys, you are crazy! And i like crazy guys! :shock: 
Great news!


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 4, 2007)

Great news indeed! o=< o-[][]-o 

Thanks guys!


----------



## kotori (Apr 29, 2007)

I noticed that the extra syntax check feature couldn't handle the new _on ui_update_ callback type, so I added support for this. I also noticed that the extra syntax check complains if you assign the value of a builtin constant to a user-defined constant. To fix this I would need to enter the value for all builtin constants. This is a lot of work and the problem isn't a show-stopper so I think I'll add constants one a per-need basis, so let me know if you want me to add some constant. I added support for the MARK constants, so in the 1.21.4 version is it possible to write for example "declare const SUSTAIN_MARK := $MARK_28" with the extra syntax check on.

Download V1.21.4 from the KScript Editor web page.


----------



## kotori (May 15, 2007)

Hi Nickie,
The reason is a difference in implementation. For variables and families I keep a symbol table but I don't do this for modules. Instead, when a module is imported I include all the lines of that file and mark them with a certain prefix, so the module name is never part of any symbol table. I guess it would be possible to change this if needed, but I can't say from the top of my head if it would be easy or hard to do.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 15, 2007)

Hi Nils.

Thanks for the feedback. I guess I was hoping it would be easy to do - as a substitute for the "alias" feature, we once discussed.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (May 18, 2007)

Hey Nils,

it seems there is a problem with Auto Indent. Broken lines go haywire:

vibrato_attack.Time.Median.value := vibrato_attack.Time.Minimum.value + (vibrato_attack.Time.Maximum.value ...
`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````_{->}_- vibrato_attack.Time.Minimum.value) * vibrato_attack.Time.Median.Ratio.numerator ...
`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````_{->}_/ vibrato_attack.Time.Median.Ratio.denominator


----------

